# 2011 Outback 277Rl And 2004 F350 Dually Diesel For Sale



## fjr1050

Testing the waters yo see if there may be some interest. Both in very good condition. Original owner on both. Truck always garage kept and never driven when the roads were bad in the winter. 84,000 miles +/-. Personal, not a work truck. Trailer also stored under roof and out of the weather. Trailer is also clean. Will need tires due to their age. Any interest shot an email and we can discuss. [email protected] I'm in N.E. PA


----------

